

Ask HN: What is a good data viz / dashboard platform? - dalek2point3

I&#x27;m looking to build a &quot;dash board&quot; site that will post key metrics for OpenStreetMap -- inspired by Wikipedia reports. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stats.wikipedia.org&#x2F;<p>In theory, I could have a cron job that pulls in the data regularly, processes it, updates data files that feed into javascript libraries that then do the visualization.<p>Thing is, I would rather do as little of this tool chain as possible. Any platforms out there that will help me visualize my data so that I can embed the charts on my website to make a nice dashboard? I&#x27;m happy to do some bare minimum pre-processing and feed the API regularly, but would rather not have to get my hands dirty with the front end javascript, since that is not my forte.
======
skram
There are tons - both open source and hosted.

\- Tableau isn't free but its very easy and popular in businesses these days

\- Freeboard - open source [http://freeboard.io/](http://freeboard.io/)

\- Geckoboard - hosted
[https://www.geckoboard.com/](https://www.geckoboard.com/)

\- Dashing - open source
[http://shopify.github.io/dashing/](http://shopify.github.io/dashing/)

\- [http://www.datamation.com/open-source/50-open-source-
replace...](http://www.datamation.com/open-source/50-open-source-replacements-
for-proprietary-business-intelligence-software-1.html) \- 50 Open Source
Replacements for Proprietary Business Intelligence Software (many likely have
web interfaces)

~~~
dalek2point3
thank you, this is great!

